# Too much hype for new guns?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I got on the Benelli spam list and was sent the link below. And I have recieved links for other guns made by other manufacturers that had quite a bit of hype built up around those too (just got the new Browning catalog in the mail with a DVD for the new Maxus) but I do believe that Benelli has gone too far. By the way they are hyping this shotgun up (which mind you, isnt to be unveiled until the end of MARCH) I had better expect to shoot as well as Tom Knapp!

http://clients2.targetware.com/GRAYLOON ... 1205287509


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow. Yeah, that's over the top. So is this James Bond character going to open the case to his 'hunting shotgun' and take out the bad guys or will the sheer awesomeness of the shotgun render the bad guys unarmed, crippled, and sterile? I CAN'T wait to find out.

This so much reminds me of Extreme Shock Ammo.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah, that's pretty f-ing stupid. I'll stick with my grandpas over under thank you very much...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, this is my thought on guns. They are incredibly durable goods. And when well maintained, with quite literally last several generations. So somehow, somewhere, for gun manufacturers to keep in business, they have to either get people who don't have guns to buy some, or people who already have them, to buy more. So somehow they have to convince us that the newest lastest and greatest will somehow get us more ducks, deer, rabbits, moose, and sexy women than the '06 Grand Dad gave me or the old reliable 12 ga s/s. I've never had a deer, elk or pheasant check to see how old my gun/rifle was while I was gutting them.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeap too much hype on all sporting goods now. I don't buy $1500 guns unless I try them out first.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe I'm in a strange phase in life right now, but I find myself turning away from the new and sticking with the tried and true conventional styles. I've got lots of guns with synthetics on them, but I find myself losing interest in them. Fine grain hardwood just seems more inviting lately than cold plastic. Next week I will probably change my mind, but right now a walnut stock 870 Wingmaster is more appealing than that new 887 concoction Remington just came out with.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would agree with you Lycan.

I tend to be more attracted to the finely finished wood of a shotgun or rifle than the cheaply made plastic stocks _(O)_


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So somehow they have to convince us that the newest lastest and greatest will somehow get us more ducks, deer, rabbits, moose, and sexy women than the '06 Grand Dad gave me or the old reliable 12 ga s/s.


Yup. I was looking at the new S&W Model 460 XVR Revolver yesterday. Now I was only looking...the asking price is $1400. But the counter guy kept shoving ad materials at me, each with a heading in bold letters: "Fastest muzzle velocity of any handgun on Earth!"

Never know. That marketing tactic keeps archers buying new bows every year, so it just might work for S&W. :lol:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

A gun like that better just go out find the birds, bring them to your vehicle, then let you bag your limit without even trying!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

All I want to know is when are they going to put JDAM technology in my elk rifle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Finally looked at this new Benelli Vinci, what an ugly gun! And it doesnt even shoot 3 1/2s! That is the worst hype I've seen in a while

http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_vinci.php


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Finally looked at this new Benelli Vinci, what an ugly gun! And it doesnt even shoot 3 1/2s! That is the worst hype I've seen in a while


 _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O

Man, were you ever right! I hadn't heard of it so I went to Benelli's site. I think my Nova is ugly, but this makes the Nova look like a beauty queen. Looks like something out of Blade Runner or Star Wars, and that's not a compliment.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

They are at it again!

http://www.benelliusa.com/promo/

But a gun that weighs 5 lbs sounds interesting....

I hope it isnt as ugly as the Vinci. But if the video is any indicator, it will be sexy?

I almost wonder if it will be a 28ga?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks pretty sexy to me!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is one fugly gun!


----------

